# Chloe Handbag, what do you guys think?



## jdepp_84 (Apr 12, 2007)

Well im still thinking about it, but I really want the black handbag, What do you guys think? Can I find something similar but cheaper!


----------



## Aprill (Apr 12, 2007)

it is cute, not my style though


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 12, 2007)

I thought the same thing but then I went to the store and totally fell in love with it when I tried it on. Im just wondering if I want to spend so much on a purse again. I bought a Chloe bag already for $800! Maybe I can find like a fake one or something.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 12, 2007)

oh no! not 800 dollars you may be able to find a knockoff


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 12, 2007)

Wish me luck! Im going to the fashion district this weekend to find me a fake. I figured having one real Chloe one is enough. lol. hehe. :rockwoot:


----------



## Mina (Apr 12, 2007)

looks nice...but not for me..


----------



## Aprill (Apr 12, 2007)

well good luck, looking at this purse made me look around on the internet and I found some nice websites with fakes :daz: i dunno what to do, i saw some things on there I liked


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 12, 2007)

LOL. Well I think you deserve it, so treat yourself to some stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maysie (Apr 12, 2007)

cuuuute, I like it! especially the lock and key details  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have you found any good sites for knock offs? I want this beautiful scarlett blake handbag but I can't find it anywhere  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 12, 2007)

I wouldn't be the person to know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> sorry, I usually buy fakes at the LA fashion district. Maybe post a picture and we can help you find one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 12, 2007)

it's cute. i wasn't too crazy about chloe bags til, like you, tried it on and i fell in love. it was $700 and my mom was like, helllllll no LOL


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 12, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## han (Apr 12, 2007)

i love the black one


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 13, 2007)

Well, if you really must have one of them, I'd say go for the black one.


----------



## VintageGardinia (Apr 13, 2007)

I love the padlock, but it adds extra weight on the bag, especially if you fill it up with stuff.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Apr 13, 2007)

Not my style. If it works for you then go for it.


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 13, 2007)

i'm not a fan of chloe bags but this bag is really cute. i say go for it


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 14, 2007)

It's very cute.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 14, 2007)

I like the black one.


----------



## tinktink22 (Apr 14, 2007)

i like it kinda but not for $800


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 14, 2007)

Chloe has a more traditional black bag that I am in LOVE with, but it's so expensive where I live. I don't really like all those stringy things hanging off them but if you like them, then go ahead and buy one! it will make you feel good!


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Apr 14, 2007)

Look around the net. Sometimes you can find the cutest bags with similar styling for a little money.


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 14, 2007)

I really like the black bag...Finding a similar looking(cheaper) knockoff would be good!


----------



## Bea (Apr 14, 2007)

Get it. Cute!


----------



## luxotika (Apr 14, 2007)

They have some designer replicas at www.replicard.com, they have quite a few from Chloe. Good luck!


----------



## shimmerE (Apr 15, 2007)

they are too cute... i love the pad lock.... :rockwoot:


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 16, 2007)

I love Chloe bags, I kinda like the black bag in the pic, but I dunno, I don't think I like the padlock.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Apr 16, 2007)

LOL. Well I coulden't resist and I bought my $800 tote bag:sleepyhead:

Thanks I'll definitly check it out. I went to the fashion district to see if I could find one but they didn't have it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MindySue (Apr 22, 2007)

i don't like it


----------



## earthtonez (Apr 22, 2007)

uh it's ok


----------



## melindadaniel (Apr 23, 2007)

There's no way I would ever pay $800 for a handbag.


----------



## farris2 (May 13, 2007)

love chloe bags!


----------



## Jenny5150 (May 15, 2007)

I have and love my Paddingtons...the leather takes a beating very well!!! 

Glad you got the real deal! Nothing beats it! (I'm not a fan of fakes for a number of reasons.)


----------



## chameleonmary (May 15, 2007)

i love the black one, curse the celebrities who get them for nothing.


----------



## Girly4 (Oct 25, 2009)

it is cute. i love the chloe bags with the padlocks on the front, but really cant afford the price...where can i find one with the same design?


----------

